# You Glow Girl! *Tutorial*



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 15, 2006)

I had extra time on my hands, and I decided to play around with luminizers and bronzey colors and things of the such.

What I used:






FACE
Step 1:
Clean, Moisturized Face





Step 2:
Apply Smashbox Photofinish Primer(190), Concealer(194), and Foundation (With 190, buffed in with Stippling Brush)





Step 3:
Apply Hyperreal Foundation in Bronze Reflections (fingers)




And Blend it in (Stippling, wiped clean)





Step 4: Apply NARS Cassandre Cream Blush just below cheek bones (fingers)




And Blend it in (187SE)




Apply NARS Lovejoy to tops of Cheek Bones and lightly on Apples (187SE wiped clean)





EYES
Step 5/6:
Fill in Brows (Spiked for me) and set with Clear Browset
Apply Urban Decay Primer Potion (Fingers)





Step 7/8:
Apply Vanilla Pigment as a highlight to the browbone(275)
Apply Saddle e/s to contour the crease (217)





Step 9:
Apply Goldmine e/s to lid (239)





Step 10/11:
Apply Blurr to the inner corner/tear duct (275)--Don't worry if it's not perfect, we'll fix this with a qtip
Apply Embark e/s to outer V (242)







Blend everything with 224

Step 12:
Apply Orange side of NARS Mediteranee Duo wet (tip of 242)







Blend it upwards with 217

Step 13/14:
Use q-tip spritzed with fix+ to remove eyeshadow fall out and clean up Blurr at tear duct
Apply Stubborn Brown powerpoint heavily to lower lashline and pull down with clean, dry q-tip.  Don't pull so hard, you'll get wrinkles!





Steps 15/16:
Curl lashes, Apply Stila Major Lash in Black to top and bottom lashes, heavier up top








LIPS
Step 17:
Apply NARS Kenya pencil to the very outer lines of the lips (this makes them look a bit bigger, but still defined). Blend it inward with your small finger or a lip/concealer brush





Steps 18/19:
Apply NARS Hustler lipgloss as a nude base, then apply NARS Sunset Strip lipgloss for shimmer and shine.

And you're done! Finished look can be seen here


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 15, 2006)

Awsome tut... i hear awsome stuff about Smashbox Photofinish Primer..  i need to check into that


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 15, 2006)

it's fabulous. i'm now unable to apply makeup without using it.  i spent the weekend at my boyfriend's last night and didn't have mine, and I had to go to work on my day off and get samples, things just didn't feel right without it!


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 15, 2006)

i love this look, you are so beautiful!!!


----------



## circe221 (Nov 15, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the eyes especially! The colors all blend really well together and look great on you. You really *do* glow!!!

What is the Smashbox Photofinish primer? I am also curious about it too...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 15, 2006)

Awsome


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_
What is the Smashbox Photofinish primer? I am also curious about it too..._

 
It's a silicone based foundation primer, it's used underneath your make up(but before moisturizer) to help your make up go on smoothly and more evenly, and to make it last a lot longer and wear better through out the day. it's an amazing product, the best i've tried.  i tried MAC Prep+Prime Face...it really sucks in comparison.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 15, 2006)

I really like this look, its like a neutral with some kick to it.
Fabulous as usualy missy!
Im still feenin' for that NARS foundation!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice!  Your skin really does look amazing!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I really like this look, its like a neutral with some kick to it.
Fabulous as usualy missy!
Im still feenin' for that NARS foundation!_

 

i'm actually gonna pick up the powder one tomorow, i wore it the other day because i forgot my liquid, and i LOVED the way it felt.  Very light but with the coverage I wanted.  It's basically the NARS version of studio fix, without being super harmful to the skin.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting that tutorial! I'm an NW45 as well and u inspired me to buy all the Nars stuff in that tutorial!  I'm really enjoying the eyeshadow and the Hustler lipgloss! 

P.S. you look very pretty in your pictures


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 19, 2006)

You are just so beautiful. On the inside and outside! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a great job!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_Thanks for posting that tutorial! I'm an NW45 as well and u inspired me to buy all the Nars stuff in that tutorial!  I'm really enjoying the eyeshadow and the Hustler lipgloss! 

P.S. you look very pretty in your pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Thanks, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Akhirah (Nov 21, 2006)

wow ashley you look great without makeup! I love this look its very flattering on you. I gotta try that nude lip colour looks fab


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akhirah* 

 
_wow ashley you look great without makeup! I love this look its very flattering on you. I gotta try that nude lip colour looks fab_

 

thanks, i'm doing a lot better with my skin. i got so reliable on foundation that i was neglecting treatment and resorting to coverup.  but i'm getting my skin back on track, thank the lord.

I put up some swatches of my NARS items in the Swatch Forum, so I'm  being an enabler right now haha.


----------



## aziza (Nov 26, 2006)

Uh! Love this!!! Even though I don't have a quarter of the stuff you used I want to try and recreate this....great tutorial! You look absolutely radiant


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 28, 2006)

it would be pretty easy.  the only color that would be hard to replicate is probably Mediteranee, cuz i've never seen an orange that bright in that texture.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

I love bronzey colors, great tutorial. Your eyes are very beautiful, btw.


----------



## bruised (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 2, 2007)

You're so beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

wow!! love this look! its soooooooooo summery!!!!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

beauty!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

this looks nice you have great skin!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

great tut
the colors look amazing on u


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love it


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, I love it!  Your skin looks perfect and I love the eyes!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for this, I love this look on you, you're gorgeous!


----------



## gujifijian (Oct 29, 2008)

wow that foundation u used is amazing on u! It looks so natural and a perfect color. I had to double takes to see where ur foundation started and ended. I wish my foundation looked amazing as urs!


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 29, 2008)

That was really nice.  I have all of the eye colors you showed except the orange, but I do have a substitute that would work just fine.   Really you don't even need make up you are so beautiful.  Great Job!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

You look gorgeous! And I especially love the pop of the orange!


----------

